# Guess what's between my thighs?!



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2007)

Now that I've got your attention!........ 
It's another post about those icky thigh problems we all seem to get.
The other night as I was falling asleep in bed I felt an itch and scratched by the inside of my thighs. There I felt what was like a pimple. So of course I start poking and prodding around. It feels kind of hard like when you have a pimple and pick at it or something so of course I try and pull it off. Long (and kind of gross story, sorry!) short I squeezed it and out came what I'm assuming was a big blackhead. It was black and seemed like it was covered it wax. It seemed semi hard but I was able to squish it and it had a waxy like consistency. I found two similar 'blackheads' on my thighs as well.
Has anyone ever had anything like this? I am feeling like the most disgusting person in the world. I was horrified! How gross can the human body get? Ewwww, just ewwww!
I read the other thread about the boils and I think I have one of those too.
I just want to have 'normal' thighs, [email protected]! Because someday when I actually do get to play 'guess what's between my thighs' (wink wink) I don't want that special someone to freak out like I did!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Aug 11, 2007)

The waxy plugs you're describing sound like random sebacious glands getting clogged. Happens to people of all sizes, and it's really nothing to worry about. They _can _turn into pimple-like infections, but if the skin is kept clean and the clogs gently removed, they're not much of a problem. You can lessen their frequency and severity by either soaking in a warm bath or applying a hot facecloth (not so hot that it burns your skin) to your thigh, examining for any clogs, and gently removing them as they're softened by the warm water/cloth. 

Don't freak out. This is normal body maintenance. See? You _do _have normal thighs, So be happy!

On a more serious note, if you frequently have boils or serious cyst-like problems, you might want to look at the dermatology section of the Health Library thread so you can know when to recognize challenging conditions such as cellulitis or hidradenitis suppurativa in the event that they develop. Both of those require medical help.


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks for the reply, it makes me feel better to know I'm not such a freak of nature with my thigh problems.


----------



## kr7 (Aug 11, 2007)

Hi Jersey,
I find that one thing that diminishes those over time is daily scrubbing with a lathered body brush or loofah. You don't have to go overboard. Only few seconds of medium pressure per thigh. You never want to feel discomfort. Do this once a day in the shower or bath, and you should see an improvement within a few weeks. If you make it part of your daily routine, you will experience a lot less of both the blackheads and other types of pimples.  

Chris


----------

